# [SOLVED] Linksys Router cannot communicate with DNS Server



## heatho (May 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Linksys router (WRT54G) and a RCA Digital Broadband Modem (DCM425) and have been using them to connect wirelessly to 2 laptops without a problem.

The last few days I have not been able to connect wirelessly to either computer. I used the Ethernet cable to connect directly to the modem and I was able to get on the Internet. So, since the modem was not the problem I tried connecting the Ethernet cable to the router and couldn't connect to the Internet. I still get the message "Cannot communicate with primary DNS server".

I called my Internet provider anyway and they said they saw I was hooked up to a Linksys router, and that the router was getting a valid ID address.

Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this problem with the router? Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Router cannot communicate with DNS Server*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Let's start off with a Power Cycle. Test all your connections after.
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

Please update.


----------



## heatho (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Linksys Router cannot communicate with DNS Server*

It is working! THANK YOU!! What is the difference between the steps you told me to do and just unplugging everything for a few minutes? Also, do you think this is a problem that will keep occurring?

Thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Linksys Router cannot communicate with DNS Server*

The steps that I gave you is the right way of doing it:grin:. Can't think of anything else. Keep your fingers crossed that it won't happen soon. If it does, let us know.

You're Welcome!


----------

